# Strangulation



## little_fire (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, so this year, in the house I work in, I'm a captive who's getting thrown around and beaten up and strangled against a fridge with one hand. Thing is, I can't find any pictures of what that bruise on the neck would look like, or what someone would look like if they were strangled only to the brink over and over. So, I need some help. Any advice, pointers, pictures...I welcome it all!


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*Bruises*

Hey LF,
I played a victim one year also and needed bruises. They are easy when you know how and do them once or twice. You need a bruise stack(color pallettte) you can get them ready made or you can just get the colors:red,purple,blue and green. Sometimes I would add tiny bit of yellow but it's up to you.
See below for some links and good luck!:devil:

http://stageandtheatermakeup.com/bloodymary.htm

http://www.expertvillage.com/videos/halloween-makeup-tips-bruise.htm


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Here is a link to some nice eye bruising, hope it helps.
http://www.theeffectslab.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=4656


----------



## little_fire (Sep 5, 2007)

Ack, I should know better by now than to post when I'm tired. Perhaps a more detailed post will make my need clearer. I have had my fair share of stage makeup training, and I can do a basic bruise, but this calls for something more major. I am in a room with a cast mate who is my "captor/attacker". I have most likely been there for longer than myself or he can remember, am malnourished, dehydrated, bruised, bloodied and probably not far from death. I get thrown around, tossed over gurneys, smacked, slapped, pushed down, and eventually thrown into a fridge and choked out with one hand. I have a lot of the basics down, but the one thing that has me baffled is the bruise on the neck. All the pictures I can find are of strangulation victims that are dead and were strangled either with both hands or with an object.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

ok if you have the person that will be stranglin you put some eye dark eyemake up on their hand have them grab you and then you will have an outline to work with ..the pressure points that will more than likely bruise.
hope that helps


----------

